# 26 year old moving to Dubai...



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi,

I'm a 26 year old bloke living in London. I will be moving to UAE in 2010. Accomodation and visas is not a problem, I'm on top of that. What I do need advice on is EMPLOYMENT.

I'm looking to find employment in some form of political institution. For example: an international organisation such as United Nations etc, an NGO (UNICEF, Oxfam, Amnesty International etc), the diplomatic service, a think tank, a media company or anything similar. I am not hugely fussy, the move is more for the experience however, as this is the field I wish to work in long term, relevant experience is a must for me.

I am also keen to hear about internships (I'm not necessarily looking for paid work). I looked on the Foreign Office website and UNDP website which both offer internships.

I will have graduated with a Masters in Internation Relations and I have experience working in a British Embassy in Africa. I also have over 3 years experience working within an Investment Bank.

My partner is a nurse and has secured a job and accomodation out there hence the reason accomodation is sorted.

Any help would be much appreciated...

Nick


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Bear in mind you will need to be married to your partner if you hope to secure a visa by that route!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> Bear in mind you will need to be married to your partner if you hope to secure a visa by that route!




If I do not have a job I will go on a tourist visa whilst looking...


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

NickNoggy said:


> If I do not have a job I will go on a tourist visa whilst looking...


Have you read the sticky threads about info everyone needs to know? You are aware that cohabiting is illegal (although many do) and the possible complications?

Regarding your job search, I suggest you read up about Dubai/UAE and the polictical situation. Not too many NGOs of that nature here.

-


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Have you read the sticky threads about info everyone needs to know? You are aware that cohabiting is illegal (although many do) and the possible complications?
> 
> Regarding your job search, I suggest you read up about Dubai/UAE and the polictical situation. Not too many NGOs of that nature here.
> 
> -


I have read and I am fully aware about the law with regard to cohabitating. However I know of people who are not married and lived together. They are hardly going to come knocking on our door asking for a marriage certificate are they?! I have been to Dubai twice and its not that bad!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

NickNoggy said:


> I have read and I am fully aware about the law with regard to cohabitating. However I know of people who are not married and lived together. They are hardly going to come knocking on our door asking for a marriage certificate are they?! I have been to Dubai twice and its not that bad!


Living here is very different from being a tourist.

If you annoy the wrong people, the authorities could very well come knocking at your door. Best to be aware of the full legal situation and remember that it applies to you too. Every week people are deported for this 'crime'. Just because you don't hear about it, doesn't mean it doesn't happen.

-


----------

